# urine



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

when you buy urine, should you buy it from a company near you or would urine from kansas be just as good?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's just as effective. You could also drain off the urine of the animal that you catch also. keep it in a small bottle. works great also. 
deano


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

xdeano, I have never used urine with my sets and just bought some today to give it a try. Do you just sprinkle some on your backings of dirt hole sets, etc. or is there strategic spots to place it?


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I know people who use a spray bottle and spray their entire set with urine after they finish making it... But I always just used a squirt bottle and squirted it on the backing of a dirthole, maybe letting a little dribble into the hole... I pretty much kept it in one place generally... However, I would sometimes "freshen up" droppings that I may place at a set, with a little shot of urine...and when making post sets I occasionally squirted a little in one or two of the "finish scratches", if I make them.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

xdeano said:


> it's just as effective. You could also drain off the urine of the animal that you catch also. keep it in a small bottle. works great also.
> deano


 im with his idea


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dustin S,

Just use Mongojoe's suggestions and you'll do fine. post sets, dirt holes, and scat sets, all are good.

As far as carrying it, a little squeeze bottle with a small spout that can be close completly or a small spray bottle that the nozzle can be adjusted. I've even used a small toy squirt gun in a pinch, but wouldn't recommend it because they tend to leak. 

Good luck.
Deano


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks mongojoe and xdeano!


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Just to throw this in.... If I were limited to useing ONLY ONE attractor for ALL of my canine trapping, it would have been a GOOD quality urine.... After skinning, always collect the urine... There are times you can get several ounces from a coyote... I used to carry some old pieces of 2X4 in the back of my truck so that I could lay coyotes, fox, and cats with their rear end elevated slightly, to prevent the urine from running out.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Another thing that i've wanted to try for a substitute of coyote urine is dog urine. I haven't tried it but i've been thinking about it for some time. I know if my dog smells urine she will investigate it. So what would be different for a coyote invistigating a dogs marking.

Has anyone ever tried it? I'm pretty cerious as to weather or not it will work.

there still is no substitution to coyote urine though.  
xdeano


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Xdeano, I have never tried it...but I used to run into an older fella at the state association meetings, and he told me that he had trained his female dog to urinate in an old cast iron skillet. Said that he got her so that when he put it in the yard by her dog house, she would urinate in it...and he would collect it every day until he figured he had enough urine to trap with, and that it worked as well as fox or coyote urine... Now, I don't know how true it is...but that is sure enough what he told me.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have to try that sometime. I'll bet it would work great during mating season and denning season, when the territories are pretty well set up.

Deano


----------

